# how much can 20-25 mins ligh jogging burn off



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

on a bulk right now and trying not to burn off to much.just wonderd how many kals 20-25 mins light jogging would do as im just trying to keep my fitness up while gaining..thanks


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

i always use 120cal per mile as a guess if it helps


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

trouble is,i just go by time not miles.so i wouldnt have a clue howmany miles,very liittle i would imagine.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

20 mins about 200kcal.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

According to the xtrainer i. My gym i burn 100kcl every 8 mins roughly anyway


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

How fast you run and how much you weigh make a big difference to how many calories you burn off. For a gentle jog estimate about 100 calories every 10 minutes and you won't be far wrong.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd say 250 cal , if you just jog


----------



## gt190 (Dec 25, 2009)

it wont do anything do not worry about it at all.


----------

